# Flower seeds and bulbs wanted



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am looking for zinnia seeds and day lily bulbs. 

Alice


----------



## FreeRange (Oct 9, 2005)

Alice, did you know there is a trading forum on gardenweb? You can do it by mail or they have in person swap meets twice a year.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am looking for zinnia seeds and day lily bulbs.
> 
> Alice


any particular colors, I can gather some zinnia seeds and have orange day lilys


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I will be very grateful for any color!


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I will be very grateful for any color!


Sorry for the delay, internet has been down, I'll get the seed gathered up, and some day lilly bulbs
send me your mailing address and I'll get them in the mail


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I sent you a message.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

I got them mailed out today, hope they do well for you...


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Thank you!!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

They are wonderful!!!!

Thank you, again.


----------



## copperhead46 (Jan 25, 2008)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> They are wonderful!!!!
> 
> Thank you, again.


I hope you get some enjoyment out of them, really hope the orange ones grow for you, they are special


----------

